# I.D. this plant please



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Can someone please tell me the name of this plant?

Stone told me what it was but i can't remember! lol

Thank you


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I've had that plant forever. Couldn't recall, would like to know myself.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

neoh said:


> I've had that plant forever. Couldn't recall, would like to know myself.


ya i'm pretty sure i got it from you originally


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hygrophyla corymbosa "angustifolia"(narrow leaves hygrophylia)


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

thank you pieces


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

looks more like staurogyne stolonifera...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The plant is........ Hygrophila salicifolia .

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

ok that's 3 different answers lol who's going to come in with the tie breaker?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Hygrophila salicifolia, to be fair there isn't much difference between it and angustifolia. Normally you see a more wavy/twisty leaf growth than salicifolia


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

AND IT'S NEVEN WITH THE TIEBREAKER!!! lol thanks everyone for the quick responses


----------

